#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] 求這兩張圖片的製作出處

## 狼王白牙

這是在 QQ 群裡採集到的圖片，看了第一眼只覺得做工真棒，

看了第二眼，發現不止棒而已，而且很獨特，好像展場裡也難得看到這樣的獸裝，主要是這不符合人體工學才對啊。。。。

不知道裡頭是怎麼穿的 :wuffer_arou: 

求出處或擁有者的信息

----------


## Charlinkle

感覺會是在脖子處開視窗的樣子，我可以拜託在香港朋友在網路上找一下(◐—◑)﻿我的推特帳號被凍結了

----------


## 拉古·拉龙特

白牙好久不見嗷UwU 然後這位作者是：https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10673573/

然後有關的介紹是這裡：https://guildnews.de/guild-wars-2-fanart-cosplayer/

以上OwO

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 白牙好久不見嗷UwU 然後這位作者是：https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10673573/
> 
> 然後有關的介紹是這裡：https://guildnews.de/guild-wars-2-fanart-cosplayer/


感谢拉古提供情报  :lupe_pleased: 
然后贴心的给了德文介绍页面， Danke schön. Wie geht?  :lupe_laugh: 

“顺藤摸瓜” 的找到作品制作者的网站，是加拿大籍的师傅 -》 https://www.komickrazi.com/

而找到制作者后产生更多疑问了。 
她的作品当中确实部分存在不符合 “人体工学” 的作品，例如这两张图片以及另外一件作品 ：


我们知道一般人蹲着站着，腿部的位置不会在哪里；
而作者的 FAQ 里头提到 “有些作品不会连接腿步，否则会有肌肉受伤的问题” “Attached feet look very nice, but they are extremely hard to wash and pack and can cause increased pressure and discomfort on your back and shoulders. For both comfort and conveninece I will not make suits with feet attached to the body.”

虽然光是阅读这段话，不会知道神奇的制作方法是什么，但是我相信以下这位角色可以由她制作出来了：
因为这位角色的站姿并不符合一般人类的站姿，尤其在使用 “大绝招” 的时候。

----------

